# Looking for plow for 1987 YJ



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am purchasing an old Jeep back from a friend. It's a 1987 YJ that's been fairly modified. 

I would like to be able to install a plow on it without removing the winch. So, the plow and light bar would need to be removable Like an Ultra mount

. Is there any manufacturer still making this setup for a YJ?

If not is there a company that I can buy a mount from that is in kit form? 

What blade size are you guys running? 

The Jeep has a 4" lift with 12.5" x 33"s and is still spring under. 

I want a good quality plow that will hold up to small parking lots. 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Hey fellow Long Islander, Oyster Bay here.

A few things come to mind, first being the lift... you will probably need to modify any plow mount or A-frame to get it level, if not when you angle left or right one side of the cutting edge will lift up. I have only 2" of lift on my Cherokee and plan to modify it to get the A-frame level with the ground, it's annoying.

The plow I see most often on YJ's is the 7' Meyer, check the website to see if it's still available. The Western and Fisher site offer nothing for Wranglers prior to 1997. I would go at least a 7' blade due to your wide tires. I just checked the Meyer website, the EZ-match calculator indicates the DP 7' 6" fits a 1998 Wrangler. The extra width is nice. 

Good idea keeping the winch, it will come in handy when the plow mount gets stuck on rocks, hehe. :redbounce


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

Hubjeep;1738201 said:


> Hey fellow Long Islander, Oyster Bay here.
> 
> A few things come to mind, first being the lift... you will probably need to modify any plow mount or A-frame to get it level, if not when you angle left or right one side of the cutting edge will lift up. I have only 2" of lift on my Cherokee and plan to modify it to get the A-frame level with the ground, it's annoying.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I'm think a 7' plow is what I need. Meyers does not offer a frame for 87-95 anymore but I have seen them on Ebay. I'm guessing N.O.S. ??

What I want though is a completely removable plow and lights setup. The frame mount I will deal with. Like the Western Ultramount or Unimount.. I'm only referencing to them because I'm very familiar with that setup. I've had a bunch of them.

As far as dropping the mount height goes, I'm aware of that as I plow with a Powerwagon which is higher then a standard Dodge 2500. fortunately Ultramounts are very adjustable.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

A lot of manufacturers make universal mount kits, like arctic;

Full size universal;
http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/manuals/53043.pdf

Compact "light duty" size universal;
http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/manuals/53044.pdf

They also still have a YJ kit;
http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/manuals/52885.pdf
The YJ kit is a "compact".

Arctic plow options are interesting. The actual mount, whether it be compact or full size (or even heavy duty, like for their massive 108 inch trip edge V-plow), is actually the same, but the full size just sits about 3 inches higher up (i.e., 3 inches more clearance to the ground). Their "standard duty" blade is a better choice than the light duty blade, which is the only *advertised* option for all light duty mounts. They have an unadvertised option to couple the standard duty blade with a light duty lift frame and truck mount that replaces the A-frame with one slightly different.

Now the thing with your jeep, is that it is lifted. Being lifted makes it interesting in picking the actual truck side. You can't go with a full jeep "kit" because you would end up with your mount being up too high for the rest of the light duty components.

One option you would have, is to go with a complete standard duty kit ALONG WITH the jeep light duty truck mount. Because the standard duty kit wants to be 3 inches higher than light duty, your lift will bring the light duty mount up to approximately the correct height for the standard duty lift frame and plow. Note that it won't make a significant difference if your truck side is marginally higher than expected. Frankly, the weight of the plow equipment will help bring down your lift and will probably make everything just perfect.

Another option would be to go with a universal full-size kit, which is probably a slightly better option than a universal light duty kit.

If you're going with one of the universal kits, you basically have the option to mount it as a light or standard duty, but as I've suggested, it would be a better option to go with standard lift frame and plow.

Arctic has 7 and 7.5 foot poly blades for standard.

Personally, I'd go with a YJ mount and everything else "standard duty".


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

i have a western unimount for a yj 350$ shipped (missing the smalle side brackets which would be easy to redo)


----------



## bob coco (Jan 7, 2010)

*YJ Western Unimount*

I am very interested. Can you send a picture of it? My email is 
[email protected]. I will buy immediately after seeing a photo or two of it.

Thanks, Bob


----------

